# Catalina v. Fishneedit T5 fixtures question



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi has anybody used both the Catalinaquarium.com and Fishneedit.com t5 fixtures? Although I have been happy using AH supply CFL for my other tank, am considering t5 for a new tank. Has anybody used fixtures from either or both of these sellers. On first glance it looks like the Catalina fixtures may have better reflectors.
thank you
Kypros


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm happy with my catalina 48" 4 x T5 HO light. I use it over my 75 gallon. The journal of that 75 gallon set up is linked below in my signature. I like it so much I ordered another light from them. It is currently in transit to my house.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I haven't used Catalina but, they use Advance Ballasts which is the same brand that Tek lighting uses. Advance Ballasts are Programmed Start so your bulbs will last longer and will probably be brighter.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmm, I'm getting a good vibe about Catalina.



bosmahe1 said:


> I haven't used Catalina but, they use Advance Ballasts which is the same brand that Tek lighting uses. Advance Ballasts are Programmed Start so your bulbs will last longer and will probably be brighter.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have had both Fishneedit and Catalina fixtures at the same time. Here's a review I wrote comparing the two fixtures.


----------

